# Just Got Dog, Sooo Overwhelmed!



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

So we just got a dog today, a 6 year old cocker/shih tzu mix from the humane society. He is a sweety and is getting along well with our cat (a minor miracle) he's even climbed into my lap to cuddle but now I feel sooo overwhelmed, like I've made a huge mistake and I can't take the responsibility. I have my husband here and he is very positive. I'm just really freaked out about the responsibility and am second guessing if I can really do it. Does anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to start by saying congrats on your new addition and thank you for rescueing. All of my dogs are rescues so it's always great to see another helping hand.

What is really worrying you? 

When I got Teddie (shih tzu) I can't tell you how freaked out I was at first, but I've had him now eight months. We've figured out each others buttons and we've gotten to where we know each other. We've both come a long way and I would have it any other way. 

If you want to read a little bit more about Teddie here is my first post. 
http://www.dogforums.com/23-dog-rescue-forum/13526-introducing-teddie-ruxpin.html

He was a rescue and has come a very long way. That was a very old post and he looks even better now. I can clip his nails, clean his ears, teeth, face, trim his hair etc and he wouldn't even let me touch parts of his body like his feet, head, back end, tail, ears. 

I think no matter who you bring hime it's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## puppyintraining (Jan 5, 2008)

I had the same feeling both times I adopted dogs. The first was a rescue puppy from the shelter. I must admit that even though I had been doing research, reading books, and looking online for about 6 months I still didn't feel prepared when I brought the little guy home. It took me about a month before I and the puppy adjusted to each other.

The second dog I took in is training to be a guide dog. The adjustment time was about the same, 1 month and again I thought to myself...What am I doing???

Your dog sounds like he's really taken to you and your family. Unless your dog is having some behavioral issues you did not mention than I think over time you'll adjust to your new dog and new responsibilities.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I think your reaction and feelings are completely appropriate right now. Thinking of owning a dog and actually owning a dog are so very different. You are now responsible for another life and it's a bit overwhelming. Not to mention the upset to the household. Gating areas off, a constant eye out, and just plan worry. It will get easier as the three of you get into a groove. It can really be one of the best decisions of your life.

Good Luck


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it might be worrisome if you _didn't_ have those thoughts. It shows that you take the responsibilty seriously. To be perfectly honest, I had some variation of that feeling right after having each of my three kids, and rest assured, I couldn't picture my life without them now .


----------



## rustysdad (Jan 2, 2008)

Adopting a dog from a shelter or rescue group gives the abused or abandoned dog a deserved chance to a happy life. Going to a shelter to adopt a dog is an honorable act and you should be proud. The first hours at home with your new puppy will leave an indelible impression -- it is especially important to make them pleasant. If you become anxious or impatient, the dog will sense this and you risk anxiety-driven behavior problems. Be calm and enjoy one another you have a good heart and all will be fine.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

I totally know where your coming from. Before I got Jak from the rescue I put in hours and hours of research, reading just about any information I could find online. And when I finally got him home I was full of anxiety. But you'll get over it. Its been about 6 months so far, and both Jak and myself have grown and bonded. At this point I'm totally confident that I know how to take care of him on my own. Like Pax said, its good that you feel that way. I know my family had no idea what I was going through when I first got Jak, but your pup will aprreciate it. Give it a few months. From picking off ticks (eww...I hope I never have to see one again in my life) to chasing my runaway dog up and down the neighborhood like a loon, you eventually get the hang of it, and come to the point where you're confident that you know whats best for your dog. Hang in there, its worth it!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had dogs for 50 years but when we brought Molly home in September, I remember thinking, "Holy ****. What have I done?"

Doubts and concerns are normal. Dogs are totally dependant on us for everything (which is why I am amused when people insist that they are so closely related to wolves.) But for everything we do for them, they give back ten-fold.

If I were to offer one piece of advice (and it looks like I plan to) it would be this: Remember your dog is not a little person, so don't try to attach human motivations and emotions to him. If he does something you don't like, he's not out to get you or teach you a lesson. He has some doggy reason for doing it, but it's not revenge or spite.

Those are strictly human vices.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know that it may seem like an impossible task, but it is a task well worth the effort. You obviously are a caring individual who wants to do right by this dog. That is why you adopted him. God Bless you for doing that. Also that is why you came on here looking for advice and reassurance. This forum is a wonderful place for that. People are always on here willing to offer you help when they can. 24/7 it is like a little life line of support and encouragement. Any questions and concerns will be answered from multiple perspectives giving you well rounded choices. LOL Best of Luck with your new baby. I bet he is absolutely adorable. The biggest challenge is over. He gets along with your cat! LOL


----------



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! I have a pre-existing anxiety disorder that I think was exacerbated by me being sick, coming back from our vacation to go see our family, and then getting a dog right away. We have been talking about getting one for 6 months so this is no hasty decision. I am just crying a lot and having panic attacks. I'm going to see my doctors this week (medical and mental ) and hopefully get this under control. I feel like I have post-doggy depression! I'm still really nervous but my husband is here to take care of me and Teddy until I am feeling better. Thanks again everyone! I'm sure you'll be hearing a lot from me in the days and weeks to come.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A good dog can be a very calming influence. There is medical evidence that they can lower blood pressure (while occasionally raising it) and offer a host of other benefits.

I think you might find that your dog will help in the long run.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember having a "what the hell did I just do" moment the first night with both of my dogs. Everyone hit on it, they are so dependant on you for everything. The first two weeks will be by far the hardest. You are both getting used to each other. After a couple of weeks you will hopefully have a schedule down!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

This is so, so common. Hang in there!!!


----------

